# DIY Lipstick/Lipgloss Organizer



## fawp (Jun 25, 2008)

Recycling has never been so glamourous!

YouTube - Organize Lipstick/gloss, Save the Planet!


----------



## fawp (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for embedding the video, April!


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 25, 2008)

This guy is a genious!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jun 25, 2008)

How cool is that! thank you for the video


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 25, 2008)

That was very creative. I love all the nifty ideas Koren comes up with. Thanks for posting!


----------



## KatJ (Jun 25, 2008)

Coolness! Thanks for sharing. I need to make something like that for some of my scrapbooking supplies.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 25, 2008)

I can't watch the video till I get home from work. What exactly does he do? LOL


----------



## KatJ (Jun 25, 2008)

LOL, poor Rosie! You know those little containers you can get that are divided into little bitty sections, like you put one lipstick per section? He makes something very similar out of cardboard from trash.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 25, 2008)

lol thanks Kat. I'm watching it now. Who on earth has an engineers thingy triangle making whatsit?

seriously i could not be bothered to do all of that but it does look good at the end!


----------



## fawp (Jun 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol thanks Kat. I'm watching it now. Who on earth has an engineers thingy triangle making whatsit? 
seriously i could not be bothered to do all of that but it does look good at the end!

His version does look a little complicated but I'm sure you could do something less complicated with similar results. 
Plus, if I made one, I would decoupage it with cool makeup/glamour pictures. I'm getting lots of ideas!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 25, 2008)

This is like the craftiest guy on youtube. thanks for posting


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Sunshine80 (Aug 20, 2008)

what a great idea


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 20, 2008)

i loveee koren!!


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 23, 2008)

oh ive seen this! it looks fun!


----------

